# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  سورس بازی مین روب

## mehrzad007

کسی سورس آماده اینو نداره؟ با ویبی باشه بهتره و اگه ساده که نور علا نوره

----------


## بمب منطقی

برو حال کن: 
فقط محیط برنامه نویسیش رو درست نتونستم تشخیص بدم. هر چیه از شاخه های پاسکاله. شاید بورلند پاسکال باشه. 

_----------
ویرایش:
عزیزم بهتر نبود سورس رو در قالب یک فایل به پستت ضمیمه می کردی ؟
لطفا حتما این کار رو بکن (;
ممنون،
هادی_

----------


## mehrzad007

نمی تونی بزاری برا دانلود؟ 
نمی تونم کدها رو درست بخونم 
بهر حال ازت ممنونم

----------


## Voldemort

این هم سورس مین روب به زبان شیرین وی بی: برو حالشو ببر.
http://www.martoeng.de/download/games/minesweeper.zip

----------


## بمب منطقی

ببخشید  :oops:   :) 
حالا خوب شد :D

----------


## hamed_pora

ما کد کامل بازی مین روپ رو می خواهم آقا.. :-x !!
لطفا هر چه سریعتر اقدام گردد :lol:

----------


## M-Gheibi

اولا طلب که ندارید! حداقل یه لطفا ادامه جملاتتون اضافه میکردید.
ثانیا دو پست بالاتر از پست شما یه لینکی داده شده. خب کل پستها رو اول یه نگاهی بکنید بعد ارسال کنید.

----------


## rayan_smith

doostan ba arze maazerat az inke english type kardam man code hamin bazio be zanan pascal mikhastam age loft konid mamnon misham
ya hagh!!

----------


## Hadiir.net

با سلام اگه امکان داره لینک و اصلاح کنین
تشکر

----------


## soha68

khaste nabashi
man sorse in barname ro ba C++‎ mikham

----------


## mortezamsp

سلام.

من این بازی رو با موس در سی پلاس نوشتم. این هم آدرس دانلودش هست:http://mortezamsp.persiangig.com/CPL...ngig.ir%5D.zip

آدرس وبلاگ برای توضیح بیشتر:
http://cplusplus.blogsky.com/1388/01/10/post-24/


نظر یادتون نره.بگین چیکارش کنم تا نمایشش با مشکل مواجه نشه؟

----------


## salehbagheri

اين هم سورس بازي مين روب كه توسط دوست عزيزمون آقاي mostafaaa نوشته شده! خيلي زيباست!

در حد بازي مين روب ويندوز ويستاست!

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=136487

با تشكر

----------

